# liquid-thats what we work in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*liquid-thats what we work in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!*

we work in a liquid state. THAT'S IT. there is no competition, except for steel forgers. keep your self respect- for gods sake. we bring rock to painters. we are the ones. quit self doubting- its getting on my last nerve. take care now - harve


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> we work in a liquid state. THAT'S IT. there is no competition, except for steel forgers. keep your self respect- for gods sake. we bring rock to painters. we are the ones. quit self doubting- its getting on my last nerve. take care now - harve


Id love to live in a liquid state BOAGS DRAUGHT:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Id love to live in a liquid state BOAGS DRAUGHT:thumbup::thumbup:


It just makes things better.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm scared to see what happens when the tolerance for that last nerve is surpassed:yes:


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

Did not realize that moonshine season is upon us again, if its liquid just go with the flow .. lol:thumbsup:


----------

